# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Senegal Parrot η Caique

## Asmodeus

Καλησπέρα σας,

Είμαι στο "ψάξιμο" για την αγορά ένος παπαγάλου μεσαίου μεγέθους. Είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα 2 είδη (σκεφτόμουν και Sun Conure αλλα την απέκλισα διοτι διαβάζω ότι κάνουν περισσότερο θορυβο). Απο τα 2 ο Senegal διαβάζω ότι είναι πιο ήσυχος και ότι το Caique πιο παιχνιδιάρικο. Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## oasis

και τα δυο ειναι καλες επιλογες για καποιον που θελει ενα ησυχο ειδος παπαγαλου. Αδυναμια μου ειναι οι σενεγαλης αν και αντικειμενικα, τα καικ εχουν πιο ομορφα χρωματα. Αν το ζητουμενο ειναι το μικροτερο επιπεδο θορυβου θα σου ελεγα να κοιταξεις και green cheeked conure, peach front conure (απο τις κονουρες μονο αυτες) meyers που ειναι ξαδερφακια του σενεγαλης, pionus που μπορεις να βρεις εξαιρετικα υποειδη με ωραια χρωματα. Αν παλι θελεις λιγο πιο μεγαλοσωμο παπαγαλο αλλα εξισου ησυχου και με καλυτερη ελαφρως δυνατοτητα ομιλιας κοιτα στα jardine.

----------


## Asmodeus

> και τα δυο ειναι καλες επιλογες για καποιον που θελει ενα ησυχο ειδος παπαγαλου. Αδυναμια μου ειναι οι σενεγαλης αν και αντικειμενικα, τα καικ εχουν πιο ομορφα χρωματα. Αν το ζητουμενο ειναι το μικροτερο επιπεδο θορυβου θα σου ελεγα να κοιταξεις και green cheeked conure, peach front conure (απο τις κονουρες μονο αυτες) meyers που ειναι ξαδερφακια του σενεγαλης, pionus που μπορεις να βρεις εξαιρετικα υποειδη με ωραια χρωματα. Αν παλι θελεις λιγο πιο μεγαλοσωμο παπαγαλο αλλα εξισου ησυχου και με καλυτερη ελαφρως δυνατοτητα ομιλιας κοιτα στα jardine.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ, μάλλον θα πάρω από τα 2 είδη αυτό που θα έχει ο εκτροφέας πιο γρήγορα διότι μ'αρέσουν κι τα 2.

----------


## oasis

καλη και απροβληματιστη συμβιωση με οποιο ειδος καταληξεις

----------


## Asmodeus

> καλη και απροβληματιστη συμβιωση με οποιο ειδος καταληξεις


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Εχουν σημαντικες διαφορες στο χαρακτηρα τα 2 ειδη;

----------


## oasis

δεν γνωριζω τετοιες λεπτομερειες.Λυπαμαι

----------


## Ariadni

Καλησπερα Παναγιωτη κι απο μενα! Για τα καικ δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες αν και απ τα βιντεο που εχω δει φαινονται ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστα και παιχνιδιαρικα!
Για τα σενεγαλης μπορω να σου πω μερικα πραγματα γιατι ειχα την τιμη να γνωρισω ενα για ενα μικρο χρονικο διαστημα! Ειναι πολυ εξυπνα και σκανταλιαρικα και αεικινητα! Εχουν μια απιστευτη φατσουλα σαν καρτουν και σιγουρα τα λατρευεις αμεσως! Εχουν ομως δυο κακα.. Ειναι πολυ ζηλιαρικα και δαγκωνουν πολυ και τα παντα! Λενε πως δαγκωνουν περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλο ειδος.. Εγω απ την μικρη μου εμπειρια μπορω να σου πω οτι αυτο μπορεις να το ελεγξεις καπως προσεχοντας παρα πολυ την καθε σου κινηση οσο ειναι μωρο για να μην γινει νευρικο! Φασαρια τουλαχιστον ο δικος μου δεν εκανε καθολου! Ισα που ακουγοταν το πρωι! Ο,τι αλλο θες και μπορω να βοηθησω μου λες!
Σιγουρα παντως ο,τι και να παρεις θα το λατρεψεις!

----------


## rafa

Παναγιωτη εγω πιστευω πως τα δυο ειδη ειναι ολοιδια εκτος απο την τιμη.και τα δυο παιχνιδιάρικα και δεν φημίζονται για την φασαρια.αν θελεις ενα μικρουτσικο παπαγαλο επελεξε ενα σενεγαλακι ενω αν θελεις ενα μεγαλυτερο επελεξε ενα caique

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Asmodeus

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Τι διαφορα τιμης εχουν τα 2 ειδη και ποσο είναι το προσδοκιμο ζωής τους (απο ότι διαβασα είναι περιπου 30 χρονια κι στα 2 πανω κατω)

----------


## rafa

Τα σενεγαλακια θα τα βρεις γυρω στα 400 ενω τα caique τα εχω βρει ως και  800.ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα...αλλα αν ειναι να παρεις ενα caique με τοσο λεφτα προτιμησε να παρεις ενα ζακουδακι που κοστιζουν το ιδιο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Asmodeus

Καλημερα, η διαφορα οντως ειναι πολυ μεγαλη εγώ μεχρι 500ε μπορω να δωσω , τα 800ε ειναι πολλα (διοτι θα θελω να παρω κι ενα καλο κλουβι κι εξοπλισμο που κι αυτα θα πανε καμια 200αρα σιγουρα κι οπως λες κι εσυ με τα 800ε μπορεις να παρεις κι πιο μεγαλους παπαγαλους) , ελπιζω ο εκτροφεας που μιλαω να μη μου πει πανω απο 500ε.

Απο το θεμα του κλουβιου τι λετε; Εχετε καμια προταση;

----------


## Ariadni

Το σενεγαλακι το ειχα βρει το μαξ 400! Επαιζε πολυ το 350 αλλα εγω ειχα βρει εναν πολυ καλο ανθρωπο που μεγαλωνει με πολυ αγαπη τα μικρα του και το ειχα παρει 300! Τα καικ 800 δεν τα εχω δει! Μου φαινονται παρα παρα πολλα! Αν θυμαμαι καλα ο εκτροφεας που ειχα παρει εγω εχει και καικ και τα εδινε γυρω στα 400-450.. Προσπαθω να βρω ενδεικτικες τιμες να σου πω αλλα δε βρισκω και επειδη παει κοντα χρονος δε θυμαμαι καλα!
Για το κλουβι θα παρεις ενα μεγαλουτσικο γιατι ακριβως επειδη ειναι παιχνιδιαρικα καλο ειναι να εχουν ενα ευρυχωρο σπιτακι να παιζουν και να σκαρφαλωνουν! Θα σου κοστισει λιγοτερο απο 150 ευρω! Υπαρχουν αρκετες οικονομικες επιλογες!

----------


## rafa

σας βαζω απο ενα σιτε απο ενα αλλο φορουμ.δειτε τα 4-5 απαντησεις   *********************

----------


## Ariadni

Ραφαηλ αυτες οι τιμες ομως ισχυαν πριν 8 χρονια! Προ κρισης! Τωρα εχω την εντυπωση αν θυμαμαι καλα οτι εχουν πεσει εκει γυρω στα 450 αλλα δε βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια!

----------


## rafa

εγω απο οσο εχω ψαξει στο internet αυτες τις τιμες εχω βρει.εδω στην μυτιληνη εκτροφεας δεν υπαρχει οποτε και στο πετσοπ να πας τετοιες τιμες θα σου πουν.

----------


## Asmodeus

Ελπιζω να ειναι περιπου στα 500ε το Caique γιατι οσο το ψαχνω ειναι η 1η επιλογη κι σαν 2η ερχετε το Σενεγαλακι...

----------


## Ariadni

Στα πετσοπ γενικα ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβα. Πχ το ζακο που απο εκτροφεα θα το βρεις γυρω στα 800 σε πετσοπ το εχω δει 1200 και οχι μωρο κιολας!

----------


## Asmodeus

Από κλουβι εχετε καμια προταση;

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι αμε! Θα το παρεις απο τωρα;

----------


## Asmodeus

> Ναι αμε! Θα το παρεις απο τωρα;


Λογικα σε κανα μηνα.

----------


## Asmodeus

Από κλουβια ενα απο αυτά τα 2 λεω

----------


## oasis

Πολυ καλες διαστασεις και τα δυο για τετοια ειδη παπαγαλων

----------


## Ariadni

Λενε πως τα στρογγυλα κλουβια προκαλουν αγχος στα μικρα και δεν τα βολευουν και ιδιαιτερα στο σκαρφαλωμα και στο παιχνιδι! Οποτε απ τα δυο θα ελεγα το 2ο! Θα σου στειλω ομως και αυτο που ειχα παρει για το σενεγαλακι μου και ηταν επισης πολυ καλο σε διαστασεις!

----------


## Asmodeus

> Λενε πως τα στρογγυλα κλουβια προκαλουν αγχος στα μικρα και δεν τα βολευουν και ιδιαιτερα στο σκαρφαλωμα και στο παιχνιδι! Οποτε απ τα δυο θα ελεγα το 2ο! Θα σου στειλω ομως και αυτο που ειχα παρει για το σενεγαλακι μου και ηταν επισης πολυ καλο σε διαστασεις!



Ναι αμε στείλε μου!

----------


## Asmodeus

Εντελη καλοβλέπω κι τα Pionus  :Happy:

----------


## binary

Σενεγάλης μπορεις να βρεις να βρεις από 250 ευρω + Τοσο κοστισε ο δικος μου και είναι ταισμενος στο χερι. Τον εχω 5 μηνες και σε διαβεβαιω οτι αυτό το πουλι είναι 'ανθρωπος'

Σχετικα με το δαγκωμα / τα. Αρχικα δαγκωνε, ναι... Αλλα, του ελεγα 'κακο' και τον εβαζα στο κλουβι. Σε λιγοτερο από 2 εβδομάδες σταματησε κατά 90 % τις 'τσιμπιες'.

Κλουβι μπορεις να βρεις στο εμποριο με 40 ευρω - καταλληλο για Παπαγαλο Σενεγάλης.

Εάν χρειαστείς κατι, μπορω να σου στειλω το τηλεφωνο μου η και να ανεβασω 1 - 2 φωτο ώστε να τον δεις μαζι με το κλκουβι του.

Δυστυχως μονο για 'καικ' δεν μπορω να σου πω πολλα. Αν και ηταν αρχικα μεσα στις επιλογες μου, προτιμησα Σενεγάλης.

----------


## oasis

το πρωτο κλουβι δεν ειναι αυτο που λεμε στρογγυλο κλουβι, αν σου αρεσει μπορεις να το παρεις ανετα. Αυτα που ειναι ολο στρογγυλα χωρις γωνιες ειναι τα ακαταλληλα

----------


## Asmodeus

Έμαθα και τις πρώτες τιμούλες για τα πουλάκια που κοιτάω. Pionus 350e-400e , Caique 450e.

----------


## Ariadni

Το Σενεγαλακι εγω περυσι το ειχα παρει 280! Αλλα ειδες και τα καϊκ δεν ηταν 800 τελικα! Προς τα που κλινεις?

----------


## Asmodeus

Μαλλον προς τα Pionus , αλλα κι τα Caique μ'αρεσουν δυσκολη αποφαση, εντελη ανάμεσα στα 2 αυτα ειδη θα κινηθώ.

----------


## oasis

blue headed pionus....ερωτας λεμε

----------


## oasis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtkhGJ0lTM4

----------


## Asmodeus

> blue headed pionus....ερωτας λεμε


Και τα White Crown μ'αρεσουν πολυ.

----------


## Asmodeus

> Σενεγάλης μπορεις να βρεις να βρεις από 250 ευρω + Τοσο κοστισε ο δικος μου και είναι ταισμενος στο χερι. Τον εχω 5 μηνες και σε διαβεβαιω οτι αυτό το πουλι είναι 'ανθρωπος'
> 
> Σχετικα με το δαγκωμα / τα. Αρχικα δαγκωνε, ναι... Αλλα, του ελεγα 'κακο' και τον εβαζα στο κλουβι. Σε λιγοτερο από 2 εβδομάδες σταματησε κατά 90 % τις 'τσιμπιες'.
> 
> Κλουβι μπορεις να βρεις στο εμποριο με 40 ευρω - καταλληλο για Παπαγαλο Σενεγάλης.
> 
> Εάν χρειαστείς κατι, μπορω να σου στειλω το τηλεφωνο μου η και να ανεβασω 1 - 2 φωτο ώστε να τον δεις μαζι με το κλκουβι του.
> 
> Δυστυχως μονο για 'καικ' δεν μπορω να σου πω πολλα. Αν και ηταν αρχικα μεσα στις επιλογες μου, προτιμησα Σενεγάλης.


Με χαρα θα δω το Σενεγαλακι σου, αν θες στειλε photos

----------

